# Alcohol



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm just curious have you ladies had heavier periods after drinking alcohol? The last few times I went out drinking with friends the next day I was passing clots. I was looking on the internet if there was any kind of connection there isn't much info but it did say woment drinking at that time of the month get drunk faster it had something to do with the livers ability to process the alcohol.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 9, 2006)

Since my IBS started I haven't been able to drink more than about half a glass of alcohol at a time. I get terrible heartburn and if I try and have a glass while I have my period, I end up having to lie down till the bloating and cramps pass. My liver will probably thank me because I'm off alcohol completely now, and feel much better.


----------



## 14419 (Jul 27, 2006)

HMm, lemme check this month!!! haha. I drank some couple of beers bottles this month, and I'll see if it has any effect on my periods. I'll keep you updated about it!!


----------



## 21857 (Aug 15, 2006)

Hmmm I havent noticed anything like that in particular, but I guess I havent been really thinking bout it at the time haha!! I do get more pain though, cos I usualy drink beer, it feels more heavier in my stomach, so I think it just emphasises the period pain!!


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I like alcohol (although I loathe the taste







) becasue it's the one drug that gives me relief from social anxiety disorder.It does make my IBS worse the morning after, but I've never noticed an effect on my periods. I used to be completely tee-total and they were as agonizing then as they were now. Funnily enough, a shot of brandy really helps to relieve my period cramps.


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

Alcohol never used to bother my IBS when i was a young party animal, but now that i'm a bit older (20) it seems to irritate my stomach. I don't notice more period pain when i drink alcohol, i just noticed all my PMS symptoms worsen. I turn into a super ###### and I get a tummy ache







So its not really worth drinking for me too much anymore.


----------

